# Downloads Section (Routes & Maps)



## Sysagent (10 Jul 2010)

Hi Admin,

First of all the new forums are very nice n spinky, loving the new features, in particular the Routes Area...

As a suggestion is it possible in the *Downloads | Routes and Maps *section to maybe have a sub forum or some way of categorising the routes by location, i.e. Lancashire, Yorkshire, etc, etc or North, South East , West (you get the picture) as I can foresee this area getting used quite a lot (I hope so) and then there will be a confusion of routes just all being in the same place so to speak.

If there was sub forums or categorising this would making the forum area more useful and relative to people depending which area they are from

Thanks

Russ


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Hi Admin,
> 
> First of all the new forums are very nice n spinky, loving the new features, in particular the Routes Area...
> 
> ...



Hi Russ,

Thanks for the suggestion.

I plan to work on the taxonomy of the routes section of _downloads_ in the near future and agree that an area based categorisation is probably going to be best. Country > Region > Town perhaps?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sysagent (10 Jul 2010)

Hi Shaun,

Aye some form of "pigeon holing" the routes will make the area more user friendly which in turn will make it more popular and attractive for people to use and also add to, don't know if it needs to go down to town level but certainly County would be helpful.

Perhaps if the threads posted in there could have tags embedded in them i.e. Lancashire, rural, Trough of Bowland, then the forum back end software could stick them in the relevant section automatically.

This would save some hassle and also allow people to search for routes using the tags as well?

Also it might a good idea to have some form of comments area under the route where people can post their thoughts etc on what they thought of it

Russ


----------



## Sysagent (10 Jul 2010)

Mmm thinking on this some more...

Perhaps it should also be split into two sections, one for Roadie routes and one of our MTB brethren.

Russ


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2010)

Are we able to upload GPX files to the routes and maps section ?


----------



## Sysagent (10 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> Are we able to upload GPX files to the routes and maps section ?



I wasn't, I stuck the route GPX file into a Zip and uploaded it that way.


----------

